# Bulb or roots?



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

When a plant is available with roots or bulbs such as the Tiger Lotus’s which is the preferred to buy and why?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I think it probably just depends on what you want. If it were me I would probably buy one of each, that way you could have one plant and watch the other develop from a bulb.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> I think it probably just depends on what you want. If it were me I would probably buy one of each, that way you could have one plant and watch the other develop from a bulb.


Will the plants sprout new shoots equally between the bulb or roots?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont know, but I would assume that the rooted plant will sprout more leaves quicker than the bulb, at least untill the bulb has rooted and starts growing normally.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Actually the bulb for the lotus I bought a few weeks ago is the fastest growing thing in my 10g. This is a pretty low-tech, low-maintenance setup: _no_ CO2 or undergravel-cables, 10ml Flourish Excel every other day, feed fish every other day... If you look at these two pictures, in only a few weeks the lots has sprouted a _lot_ of leaves! This is my first tank, and my first experience of any kind with planted aquaria. I'm really amazed how this plant is growing. The only "high-tech" part of this setup is the 1x36W CF AH Supply Bright Kit.

It's sprouted even more leaves since the picture taken on 4/6. I think it will start to grow up toward the water surface soon. At least that is what the guy at the LFS explained to me, and seems to be corroborated on the web in what I can find.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking good! What did you do to get the bulb started? Just drop it in?


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Looking good! What did you do to get the bulb started? Just drop it in?


Exactly what I was going to ask. My bulbs have been in the tank now a week and none have sprouted. How much longer before I should worry I have been taken?


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Looking good! What did you do to get the bulb started? Just drop it in?


Pretty much. When I got it, shortly before the first picture was taken, it already had a couple of leaves, so I knew "which end was up" when I planted the bulb. I just stuck it in the substrate, leaving the top part of the bulb exposed as per instructions from the LFS guy.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

ah ok. I am having trouble with the walmart dwarf lillies...they just dont want to sprout!


----------

